# Stocking options for a 38 gallon



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So my mom said if Ii find a good deal on a tank and or stand shed get it for me. Well I went right to CL and found a 38 with stand. Now I am wondering what I could put in it. Any help is appreciated,because I am not good at stocking tanks. I know the inch per gallon isnt correct at all,but I dunno how else to figure it out lol. 

I do know I want some more corys. 

*Aeneus (how many??)
*Move my pencilfish to it..possibly get more....have 9 right now...
*what else?

I have in my 14 gallon,3 glofish and 2 danios maybe move them over and get more...not sure though...if I do,what can I add to that tank? Maybe some rasboras? 

Thanks.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So I used that aqadvisor on the other thread,looks like I can do 9 cory aeneus,9 danios and the 9 pencils. Sounds good to me.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How great is your Mom? Congrats on getting the bigger tank. Are these giant danios? I know pencil fish have a small bioload. I also know you're johnny-on-spot as far as your tank maintenence regime so I'd say you could get away with adding a few more fish. Hummm, what to add...


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

shes awesome!! she loves my fishies. Nah just zebras lol. 3 are glofish. Hmm...I was thinking adding some more Pencils...unless I only add like only 1 or 2 danios so I can get some other fish...have 6 or 7 danios and like 4 or 5 of something...I dunno what....lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm so I did some reading...cherry barbs seem to get along with danios,corys and I suppose pencils too. pretty fish too...maybe 5 of them...


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

got my tank!!! looks good. just gonna do some vinegar/water mix on it,make sure water tight and get to work. well first i gotta get my 20 set up for the bettas. finally found dividers,went to 4 diff. petsmart to get em. 

the petsmart up near a new walmart has peppered corys. i have never seen them before. i want to get them.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How fun. I always enjoy setting up a new tank.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new tank!
I have not kept cherry barbs yet, beautiful fish! They are on my long wish list.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks!! Yes cherry barbs are pretty fishies lol.


----------



## yhbae (Sep 9, 2009)

Sounds like you chose nice peaceful and pretty fishes. Good luck!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So I am contemplating what to do. I messed up with the transferring filter media to the big tank,it dried out. I am gonna put some extra filter media I have in my 12 gallon,hope that helps. But according to my tests,its at the beginning stages of a cycle. Grrr. 

Once I get that all figured out,I am deciding if I want to move my False Julii corys and neon tetras into the big tank and let the pencilfish have the 14 to themselves. Or just do what I was gonna originally and put the pencils in the big tank. I just am not sure how they would like the danios? Would the danios be too crazy for pencilfish?


----------

